# Livestock Killer



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Called in a beast of a predator last night. 200-250 yard shot made by Cody Pierce with a 22 Nosler. By far the biggest coyote we've ever seen.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Help!
I can’t see the pics, just a funky red X


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

That is a nice one congrats .


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Help!
> I can’t see the pics, just a funky red X
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

That looks like one huge yote. Kill em all. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Yup, dats a biggin!
Congrats 


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup, looks like it's been eating well! Did you weigh it?


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Great job, the spring fawns will have a better chance now!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

tsb3 said:


> Yup, looks like it's been eating well! Did you weigh it?


Never mind the "weigh it part." I didn't see the scale picture the first time I read the thread.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on taking him out!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

We got another one last Thursday. Shot 2 but one still found a way to get up and take off even after having a 120 grain 6.5 Creedmoor hit him.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Chris,
Can you show your rig a bit closer please, always looking for ideas and inspiration 
Thx


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Hey Chris,
> Can you show your rig a bit closer please, always looking for ideas and inspiration
> Thx
> 
> ...


The rig above is Savage Model 12FV 6.5 Creedmoor with a Athlon Helos Scope and Pulsar Core thermal attachment.

My main rig (below) is a Savage Model 12FV 22-250 with a Pulsar N355 NV Scope and NightSnipe NS550 IR. The tripod is a heavy one I use for filming with a standard fluid head and I've re-purposed it as a gun mount. The gun clamp is just a rig temporary clamp. Its from a Stedi-Stock kit and I've taped cardboard all around it to protect my gun. Simple yet effective. 

I'm getting funds around for an AR build that will hopefully be a smaller lighter package then what this one is.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice,
I run the 550 also with my ATN, adds a bunch of weight, but reaches way out there. 
I’ll have to get an accurate weight, gun, scope, IR, and battery pack? 15lbs plus I would guess. 
Looking at the tripod idea. 


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Nice,
> I run the 550 also with my ATN, adds a bunch of weight, but reaches way out there.
> I’ll have to get an accurate weight, gun, scope, IR, and battery pack? 15lbs plus I would guess.
> Looking at the tripod idea.
> ...



The tripod is awesome. I used to use a Primos Trigger Stick but I just couldn't get steady enough and pulled my shots. I missed 3 coyotes so far this year and since I've switched solely to the tripod I haven't missed yet. Knock on wood!! 

I just ordered my AR15 in .223 yesterday and get to pick it up Friday. Looking forward to using something a little lighter and quicker followups then my Savage.


----------

